# What is the best foundation you have tried?



## smallpuppy (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I'm still in the search for that perfect foundation..(my face is oily)I want one that wears on and on and that makes me look flawlessand glowing ..Here's the one's I've tried:

Clinique: Yuck!






Lancome Photogenic: doesn't last and by the end of the day I look horrible!





Bourjois Perfect Fluid: Hated the coverage..perfect for people that have a perfect complexion

Origins: Not bad but still not what I'm looking for

Dermablend: Awesome coverage (full) but too heavy on face

And I'm not even gonna talk about Covergirl, Maybelline,etc!!!

What are the foundations you currently use? And if you know of one that will make heads turn please let me know!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 10, 2005)

I have oily skin and really like the bare minerals powder foundation. Not a real heavy coverage though.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 10, 2005)

:icon_love My favorites:

MAC Moistureblend

CoverGirl CG Smoothers tinted moisturizer

Estee Lauder Double Wear (tried my mom's once... really nice!)

Bare Minerals

Studio Gear liquid foundation (forgot the exact name)

L'Oreal True Match


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I know everyone's gonna disagree, but I really like MAC Studio Fix! ahhh the studio fix,loved the coverage ,didnt love the breakout,lol


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I know everyone's gonna disagree, but I really like MAC Studio Fix! I love how you do your eyeshadow!! I've never used makeup brushes in my life but I'm thinking in buying some..could you tell me which ones are "must haves"



Thanks!


----------



## Andi (Jun 10, 2005)

guess I like foundations of usually disliked brands





MAC Hyper Real

Maybelline True Illusion


----------



## monniej (Jun 10, 2005)

i love prescriptives custom blend. when you go to the counter they do a "color match" that identifies your base skin tone. if you have problems with oil they can add an oil control gel to your foundation. they mix it right in front of you so that you can try it as they mix. you don't have to leave until your perfectly satifisfied. you get amazing coverage in your custom skin tone. it may be pricey at $55, but your skin will be flawless. i was using MAC and one day i decided to splurge and try prescriptives. now i wouldn't wear anything else. people don't even know i'm wearing makeup. my skin is also acne prone and i've never had a problems with breakouts or clogged pores. in my book, way worth the price!


----------



## K*O* (Jun 10, 2005)

The Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation makes my skin look flawless, and the coverage is great too....

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* Well I'm still in the search for that perfect foundation..(my face is oily)I want one that wears on and on and that makes me look flawlessand glowing ..Here's the one's I've tried:Clinique: Yuck!





Lancome Photogenic: doesn't last and by the end of the day I look horrible!





Bourjois Perfect Fluid: Hated the coverage..perfect for people that have a perfect complexion

Origins: Not bad but still not what I'm looking for

Dermablend: Awesome coverage (full) but too heavy on face

And I'm not even gonna talk about Covergirl, Maybelline,etc!!!

What are the foundations you currently use? And if you know of one that will make heads turn please let me know!!!


----------



## Liz (Jun 10, 2005)

i'm gonna try out chantecaille and the armani stuff. but i have normal/dry skin that is acne prone





right now i use laura mercier tinted moisturizer which makes my skin look great even though it doesn't have a lot of coverage. it just evens out my skin tone and stuff.


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 10, 2005)

I use Becca Luminous Skin Colour spf 20 (liquid foundation) and I set it with MAC Studio Fix. I can't afford the Becca Loose Powder right now



.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 10, 2005)

I have very oily, acne-prone skin, and right now I'm using L'Oreal Mattique. It's probably not the most amazing foundation ever but it is the best I've tried. I like the medium coverage it gives, it's non-comedogenic (won't clog pores), and matches my skintone very well. (Many foundations are too dark for my pale skin.



)

However, the thing that works best for my oily skin is my Cover Girl Professional Loose Powder! (hehe, this is probably the fifth thread I've had to plug this product in!) All the other loose powders I've tried (even department store brands) still left my face shiny in only 2-3 hours. But with this CG powder, my face is completely matte after 3 hours and is barely shiny at the end of the day with no touch-ups! It also sets my mu and keeps my foundation, concealor, and eyeshadow (when I use foundation and the loose powder as an e/s base) all day. This stuff definitely makes up for any defficiencies my foundation or concealor may have


----------



## leelee04 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm gonna have to say Bare Escentuals:icon_love I will never put liquid on my face again.

Lisa


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 11, 2005)

I have extremely oily skin. Right now I'm using Shiseido Fluid Foundation and I'm really liking it.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* Well I'm still in the search for that perfect foundation..(my face is oily)I want one that wears on and on and that makes me look flawlessand glowing ..Here's the one's I've tried:Clinique: Yuck!





Lancome Photogenic: doesn't last and by the end of the day I look horrible!





Bourjois Perfect Fluid: Hated the coverage..perfect for people that have a perfect complexion

Origins: Not bad but still not what I'm looking for

Dermablend: Awesome coverage (full) but too heavy on face

And I'm not even gonna talk about Covergirl, Maybelline,etc!!!

What are the foundations you currently use? And if you know of one that will make heads turn please let me know!!!

MAC's select SPF15 foundation. I LOVE it. It covers SO well and I have no broken out at ALL and I have acne prone skin!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I have oily acne prone skin and I LOVE LOVE LOVE
Chantecaille Future Skin

its oil free and gel based and gives that flawless look!

my 2nd fave

is Armani Luminous Silk Foundation, it is also oil free!

Where do you buy the chantecaille future skin, Trish?


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 11, 2005)

I absolutely adore EL double wear!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* MAC's select SPF15 foundation. I LOVE it. It covers SO well and I have no broken out at ALL and I have acne prone skin! Isn't it great!?!? I love it too!



It's probably one of the first foundations that I'll use up entirely.


----------



## lilla (Jun 11, 2005)

Ash, Neiman Marcus carries Chantecaille items. You can get a sample if you go to the counter or even if you call them. If not, order it online neimanmarcus.com and if you don't like it, you can return it using the same box (they have prepaid postage too



) and get your money back. I have it and it is really a nice fdtn.

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Where do you buy the chantecaille future skin, Trish?


----------



## lilla (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine are Chantecaille Future Skin and/or Chantecaille Real Skin Foundation.

La Prairie Caviar Foundation SPF 15 and La Prairie Cellular Treatment Foundation Satin SPF 15

I received my Armani fdtn samples today so I will be trying them in a few days.

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I have oily acne prone skin and I LOVE LOVE LOVE
Chantecaille Future Skin

its oil free and gel based and gives that flawless look!

my 2nd fave

is Armani Luminous Silk Foundation, it is also oil free!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i love prescriptives custom blend. when you go to the counter they do a "color match" that identifies your base skin tone. if you have problems with oil they can add an oil control gel to your foundation. they mix it right in front of you so that you can try it as they mix. you don't have to leave until your perfectly satifisfied. you get amazing coverage in your custom skin tone. it may be pricey at $55, but your skin will be flawless. i was using MAC and one day i decided to splurge and try prescriptives. now i wouldn't wear anything else. people don't even know i'm wearing makeup. my skin is also acne prone and i've never had a problems with breakouts or clogged pores. in my book, way worth the price!



my aunt swears by that!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i love prescriptives custom blend. when you go to the counter they do a "color match" that identifies your base skin tone. if you have problems with oil they can add an oil control gel to your foundation. they mix it right in front of you so that you can try it as they mix. you don't have to leave until your perfectly satifisfied. you get amazing coverage in your custom skin tone. it may be pricey at $55, but your skin will be flawless. i was using MAC and one day i decided to splurge and try prescriptives. now i wouldn't wear anything else. people don't even know i'm wearing makeup. my skin is also acne prone and i've never had a problems with breakouts or clogged pores. in my book, way worth the price!




I used to wear Prescriptives because my dermatologist insisted that they were the only brand that was "truly" noncomedogenic. (But when Prescriptives left my town I switched to other brands.) I never tried their custom blend (amazingly their regular foundations actually matched my skin) .... I used to wear their Traceless foundation after they discontinued the first one I wore, but it was so sheer I might as well not have worn foundation at all. Not worth the $27



However maybe their other foundations with more coverage are still good!


----------



## envymi (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm really into mineral foundations right now. I use Aromaleigh, but Jane Iredale is nice too. Aside from that, I love Chanel's Double Perfection foundation. I use the powder compact, but they have a cream form as well that's really nice.


----------



## kerri (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not trish......but I just ordered some samples of chantecaille future skin foundation and powder by calling our nieman marcus store. They sell it on neimanmarcus.com.......HTH

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Where do you buy the chantecaille future skin, Trish?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i love prescriptives custom blend. when you go to the counter they do a "color match" that identifies your base skin tone. if you have problems with oil they can add an oil control gel to your foundation. they mix it right in front of you so that you can try it as they mix. you don't have to leave until your perfectly satifisfied. you get amazing coverage in your custom skin tone. it may be pricey at $55, but your skin will be flawless. i was using MAC and one day i decided to splurge and try prescriptives. now i wouldn't wear anything else. people don't even know i'm wearing makeup. my skin is also acne prone and i've never had a problems with breakouts or clogged pores. in my book, way worth the price!



I've always wanted to try this, but my skin tone changes so much between the winter/summer and I'd probably have to get like 4 bottles!! lol I get dark in the summer, and I'm white in the winter... spring &amp; fall Im a little inbetween


----------



## Laura (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** The Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation makes my skin look flawless, and the coverage is great too.... I'm an Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation fan aswell.. It lasts the full day on my oily skin and i can get sheer or full coverage from it. (for sheer, i just mix with regular moisturiser). I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 11, 2005)

I always use a powder foundation because I don't like heavy liquid or cream foundations. My skin is pretty good except for those pesky breakouts and large pores, so I'm not too demanding on my foundation. I was using Bare Escentuals, but then they were out of my shade at the store. Clinique was the next counter I hit so I ended up with Clinique Oil-free City base foundation.


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 11, 2005)

you are soo sweet!! I printed the page and I'm gonna buy them!!! Thanks


----------



## Laura (Jun 11, 2005)

Get samples before buying if possible smallpuppy! Oh and let us know what you end up getting


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi smallpuppy,

I'm kinda responding late to this thread...but I just switched over to Jane Iredale's Amazing Base. It's a mineral makeup. Feels light and comfortable, and has remarkable coverage. I was using Bare Escentuals, but it just stopped working for me.

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* Well I'm still in the search for that perfect foundation..(my face is oily)I want one that wears on and on and that makes me look flawlessand glowing ..Here's the one's I've tried:Clinique: Yuck!





Lancome Photogenic: doesn't last and by the end of the day I look horrible!





Bourjois Perfect Fluid: Hated the coverage..perfect for people that have a perfect complexion

Origins: Not bad but still not what I'm looking for

Dermablend: Awesome coverage (full) but too heavy on face

And I'm not even gonna talk about Covergirl, Maybelline,etc!!!

What are the foundations you currently use? And if you know of one that will make heads turn please let me know!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

I too use Bare Essentuals and MAC's select SPF15 foundation.


----------



## lilla (Jun 12, 2005)

Forgot to write... From mineral mu I love Aromaleigh and Jane Iredale :icon_love


----------



## Midgard (Jun 12, 2005)

i also have very oily skin and i looooove biotherm sense matte! great coverage, still looks natural and flawless and has great staying power!


----------



## jellybeans (Jun 12, 2005)

laura mercier's oil-free foundation works really well for me


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey frenchkitty! Just wanna say HI &amp; WELCOME to MuT. I'm laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on the site just shout!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 19, 2005)

My ultimate favorite foundation is DiorSkin. It has great coverage, smooth finish and lasts all day!! Love It!!:icon_love


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 19, 2005)

I've tried a lot of stuff.. I would have to say my favorites are :

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse

Cover Girl Continuous Wear

Almay Sport Tinted Moisturizer

Biotherm Tinted Moisturizer

Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation

Benefit Non Fiction with Get Even Powder

Jane Iredale Amazing Base


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *frenchkitty* Currently my favorite is Clinique Perfectly Real makeup. I love the finish. Welcome Frenchkitty!!! I'm janelle - nice to meet you!




I'm still loving my MAC Moistureblend, but Scarlette did get me also loving that Dream Matte Mousse!


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 19, 2005)

Neutrogena Clean Tint-is very light and good for my sensitive/acne prone skin


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 20, 2005)

i tried more expensive stuff as well as drugstore brands... so far color adapt by max factor is my number one. doesn't give much coverage, is almost invisible, covers small imperfections, evens out skin color and overall makes the skin look much more healthy and pretty. finally, what is very important to me - it is really easy to apply.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree with you and Msfashionguru too. I've been using Studio Fix for quite a while now and have never had any problems with it. It really makes my skin look flawless and natural! I love it!!:icon_love

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Yay! Someone finally agrees with me!


----------



## quelinda (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm combination skin and usually use my foundation in my T zone. My favorites are:

Iman second to none CTP and Press Powder (earth)

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse (cocca/ summer only)

MAC Studio Fix (nc45/ I can look red/ash at the end of the day)

Everything else makes me look to ashy or two red, although I haven't tried to many high end brands however




out of financial fear



.


----------



## Violet (Jun 20, 2005)

Bobbi Brown Oil-free Even Finish. I have oily skin too and use blotting tissues still but this looks totally natural on, isn't greasy at all, gives medium coverage and seems to last. I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 21, 2005)

The best foundation? Well, I'm fastidious, I always find something, which doesn't suit me



I like Ideal Matte Estee Lauder, Collistar Highlighting foundation (brilliant, but inaccessible in Poland, I go for it to Italy



very popular brand there and esteemed- just like MAC here



). Recently I've tested Kanebo Liquid Finish and I love it- very delicate, invisible, it really well collaborates with sunscreens, I will buy





I don't like non-transfer foundations, but I know that they have many fans





The best way to find your ideal is testing, testing...


----------



## Leony (Jun 22, 2005)

Esteelauder Ideal Matte

Refinishing Makeup SPF8

It feels light and more comfortable on my face.


----------



## kurczak (Jun 22, 2005)

I have quite oily skin. I tried already many brands but last choice seems to be the best. I bought *Kanebo Liquid Finish* and I don't regret it!

It gives so natural and so fresh look, not dissaper during the day, not creating ugly shades. Its very liquid consistence make it easy to aply even for beginners





And very important is that they have a lot of shades also for the pale complexion!! (this is usually a big problem in Europe)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kurczak* I have quite oily skin. I tried already many brands but last choice seems to be the best. I bought *Kanebo Liquid Finish* and I don't regret it!It gives so natural and so fresh look, not dissaper during the day, not creating ugly shades. Its very liquid consistence make it easy to aply even for beginners





And very important is that they have a lot of shades also for the pale complexion!! (this is usually a big problem in Europe)

i've ALWAYS wanted to try kanebo, but i don't think it's sold in the US!



i've heard really good things about their foundations.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 26, 2005)

I also have oily skin and use Mac select spf 15 and couldn't be more happy with it, I also use MAC's sheer pressed powder and oil control lotion


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i've ALWAYS wanted to try kanebo, but i don't think it's sold in the US!



i've heard really good things about their foundations. Jen, I don't know anything about Kanebo in USA, but I think it should be sold in your country



Try to look for it, and if that's true, buy on ebay



I love Kanebo Liquid Finish, that's my second favorite


----------



## lilla (Jun 26, 2005)

Jennifer, Kanebo is sold in US. Try Barneys NewYork, Saks Fifth Ave., and Bergdorf Goodman. Also many states have stores carrying Kanebo products. Here is a link that you can find which states and stores have Kanebo :_smile

http://www.kanebo.com/products/flash..._locations.htm

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i've ALWAYS wanted to try kanebo, but i don't think it's sold in the US!



i've heard really good things about their foundations.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 26, 2005)

I really like Prescriptives Virtual Matte


----------



## Liz (Jun 26, 2005)

i bought chantecaille future skin foundation and wore it yesterday. it was soooo nice! i'll have to use it a few more times to see how i really like it.

thanks trish for recommending it!


----------



## lilla (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been testing La Prairie and GA Luminous Silk, GA Hyperglow. La Prairie is a nice fdtn but it is too expensive and not worth to spend the money. So far I love my Chantecaille and I really like Giorgio Armani fdtn



I did order some other brands (Sisley, Chanel, YSL, Dior, Awake) to try out. I will get the reviews done in September because I am too busy with summer semester and I will go on vacation after that


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Jun 27, 2005)

'Bout EL Double Wear:

Would you guys rec this for someone who breaks out extremely easily?

Also, has anybody tried MaxFactor Lasting Performance? I hear MF is very good for pale people with pink undertones, which is exactly what I am.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Jennifer, Kanebo is sold in US. Try Barneys NewYork, Saks Fifth Ave., and Bergdorf Goodman. Also many states have stores carrying Kanebo products. Here is a link that you can find which states and stores have Kanebo :_smile 

http://www.kanebo.com/products/flash..._locations.htm

THANK YOU!!! when i was loooking, i couldn't find anything, so i was convinced they didn't offer it here. thank you!


----------



## lilla (Jun 27, 2005)

You're welcome luv!





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* THANK YOU!!! when i was loooking, i couldn't find anything, so i was convinced they didn't offer it here. thank you!


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

my favourite has got to be chanel's in double perfection creme poudre - i use opaline and naturel - its got a really nice matte finish as it is cream to powder, has spf and is easy to apply and get even... I also like chantecaille's future skin which is gorgeous!

xxxc


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 11, 2005)

I've got a few foundations I like, but none I would yet call a HG...

Px Virtual Skin

BB Moisture Rich

Revlon Colorstay Natural

Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Powder

For liquids, the Px and Revlon are my faves - they could be HGs if I don't ever find anything better, though I'm dying to try Px Flawless!!



I wear the Mineral Wear Powder every day now, and I like it for daily wear.


----------



## Liz_Dee (Nov 30, 2005)

I have oily - acne prone skin.

Currently i'm using BE foundation 1.2# and i really love it. I put some Mineral veil over the foundation and my skin will stay matte till the afternoon abt 2-3 (usually will look oily when comes to 11am)










2nd choice is Chanel Fluid teint Foundation


----------



## Min (Dec 2, 2005)

I have yet to find my perfect foundation. I guess someday someone will make one for me



until then I guess ill stick with my Revlon colorstay natural. I loved reg colorstay coverage wise but was way to hard to blend.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Dec 2, 2005)

By far, TARTE Smooth Operator, nothing and I mean nothing I have ever used can compare.


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 2, 2005)

I really love Prescriptives Flawless Foundation--am almost finished with the bottle. Will probably repurchase, because it is so lightweight and yet, gives a full coverage if you want that, and comes in a wide enough array of shades that there is even one pale enough for my paper white skin! Still, the past few weeks i've noticed it has seemed a little less hydrating than it originally was(probably a change in my skin)and makes my skin less "glowy", more just dull and pasty--the same look I use foundation to disguise, to begin with...So I really may not repurchase, even though I was sure,months ago,I'd found my HG of foundations...Well,I probably just need to add more moisturizer to it, for the winter, and not give up on it yet--

If I do buy something else it will probably be BB's Moisture Rich Foundation--had that once before and love the feel and coverage of this product, too. You can wear it sheer to full, depending on how much you need at any time.


----------



## bunni (Dec 2, 2005)

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse

Almay foundations are great for my skin, matches and doesn't break out.

Also liked Neutrogena skin clearing.


----------



## tashbash (Dec 2, 2005)

Yet another Estee Lauder Double Wear FAN!!! I love this foundation. Perfect coverage, lasts forever, never broke me out! Did I say I like it?


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 3, 2005)

I would have to say I get the best coverage for pictures and such with dermablend, but it just feels sooo horrible on my skin and it really is near impossible to blend. It just smudges around. It ends up looking all blotchy after an hour because it gets moved around my face, it is like cake. But for pictures, it is mint.

I have used one of Mac's foundations once, and it burned my skin



... I was also a fan of Bare Essentials but the novelty wore off in about two weeks. I think it is made for people with skin that is already pretty clear. I don't have bad skin, but I do have a lot of red and the occasional break out.

I still haven't found a foundation that works well for me. I really want to give the prescriptives custom foundation a try! That sounds awesome.


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 5, 2005)

The best i have tried was estee lauders maximum cover. I prefer full coverage as i am very fair skinned and want to cover any redness and the odd blemish. Maximumm cover was so light on my skin that it was easy to forget i was actually wearing foundation, yet it gave AMAZING coverage in a perfect shade for my skin.

Typically, estee lauder have now discontinued my shade and i have searched EVERYWHERE for another that gives the same results. I have had no joy, and i have even contacted estee lauder who have said that there is none of my shade to locate.

These are the following foundations i have tried in my quest for the HG:

La Prairie skin caviar foundation-Unatural colour for my skin and the coverage was medium at best. Did not last long before it went blotchy.

Clinique-nearly all the formulations, too orange/too sheer.

Laura Mercier oil-free-Too sheer and felt greasy on my skin.

MAC studio tech/finish(cant remember which one, but it is the cream compact)-Plain horrid greasy mess that looked orange.

Chanel double perfection-no shades light enough for my skin.

Lancome teint idole- Went blotchy within a few hours and unatural colour.

Benefit playsticks- Felt really greasy on my skin and did not last long. Hated it!

Dior-Too orange and did not like the formulas.

Estee lauder double wear-not a patch on my beloved maximum cover!

Prescriptives-no shades suitable for my skin and too sheer formulations that do not last.

I could probably go on and on! I have just bought elizabeth arden flawless finish and so i shall report back on the results of this latest trial!!!!!!!!


----------



## smjolly02 (Dec 5, 2005)

I really love Mary Kay medium coverage foundation. It is for normal to oily skin. It blends really well and it looks good all day. It really helped my skin look great when I went through a time of acne troubles. I usually blend mine with SPF 15 sunblock to protect my skin.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 6, 2005)

I have loved reading these posts, as I am a makeup artist and makeup lover who never has found the perfect foundation. From what I have read, there isn't one out there, as so many of you love so many different kinds. I have not found one I love in the medium coverage range yet, (still looking) but if anyone likes a sheer/natural foundation but has oily skin and therefore doesn't like a tinted moisturizer, I strongly recommend a foundation called Flirt! Act Natural. Now, here's the kicker! You can only buy it at Kohl's so, it is not at all expensive and is better than any department store brand I have ever used. And believe me, I have NO problem dropping cash on makeup, but this stuff is great, cheap or not! I just used it on a bride who hates wearing foundation and she absolutely loved it.

As for a medium coverage, or a lighter coverage that is buildable, I have yet to find one I like. The ones in the drugstores always seem to have too much pink in them (not enough warmth, like "real people" skin!).

Cass


----------



## kuanyin (Dec 6, 2005)

I have used EL Double Wear also and I really, really liked it. But, I'm now using Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse and I like it just as well. For a whole lot less money! I know in another thread the consensus is that foundation should be expensive to be good, but that is not necessarily the case....


----------



## luscious (Dec 6, 2005)

hi I am new I have very oily skin as well.!!!!! I know ecactly what you are talking about exactly! I can only use one foundation I have tried everything I mean everything the only one that actually works and looks good too that i have fpound is maybelline pure stay foundation powder. first I put on concealer then this and it looks nice for most of the day with little touch ups and when need or near end of day I just use a tissue or something to wipe my face a lil and then reapply and it looks good again

hope this helps

bye

-luscious


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 6, 2005)

Believe it or not, Maybelline 3-in-1 foundation stick in Mocha is the exact match (perfect!) of my skin tone. It says oil-free but don't believe the hype!! But MAC studio tech NW43 is the best coverage, although the shade seems a little ashy on me, so I put oil free pressed powder more my color over it.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 6, 2005)

If could afford it, I was use Diorskin all the time! I LOVE that stuff, I have oily skin too and I find it makes it look perfect and matte but still lets it breathe. I have some that I save for special days, but on a regular basis, I wear MACs select tint. I really like to use that for everyday.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 6, 2005)

so far, the best i've tried has been laura mercier's oil-free foundation. it gets a little bit cakey, but the trick is to use less than you normally would use. it lasts all day, even without setting it with powder.


----------



## Laura (Dec 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kuanyin* I know in another thread the consensus is that foundation should be expensive to be good, but that is not necessarily the case.... I dont think that's true kuanyin. A few girls on here have HG foundations that do cost a lot but that's because they've tried lots and the expensive one was the one that suited them best. We have lots of users that use drugstore foundations and they suit them perfectly


----------



## Laura (Dec 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *luscious* hi I am new I have very oily skin as well.!!!!! I know ecactly what you are talking about exactly! I can only use one foundation I have tried everything I mean everything the only one that actually works and looks good too that i have fpound is maybelline pure stay foundation powder. first I put on concealer then this and it looks nice for most of the day with little touch ups and when need or near end of day I just use a tissue or something to wipe my face a lil and then reapply and it looks good again hope this helps

bye

-luscious

Welcome to MakeUpTalk luscious! I'm Laura from Ireland. I'm one of the mods on here so if you need help with anything, feel free to PM me or one of the other mods.
That's great that you've finally found a HG foundation!


----------



## tyano (Dec 6, 2005)

I have combo skin and live in South Florida so my face is constantly shiny!! I have tried dozens of foundations and really like Prescriptives Flawless skin in vellum(it has a yellow base to it so it covers my red blotches). Love it!!


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 6, 2005)

I like Laura Mercier Oil Free.


----------



## Shelly (Dec 6, 2005)

You should try Prescriptives! I have oily skin...and I've use Prescriptives now for over 5 years. It's the best. They can customize a shade for your skin tone (if one of the many shades they have do not work)...and they have formula's for all types of skin. Try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## charish (Dec 6, 2005)

i like the cover girl true match foundation and powder but i have normal skin too.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2005)

I have tried them all, and I am sooooo relived to hear from someone like Cass comes on and says that the perfect one does not exist. I am grateful for this forum and the chance for us all to get together and share our ideas.....As I, like everybody else, is stil looking for that perfect, flawless foundation.





Ones I like: Shu Emura wet/dry. I have it a light, almost pink shade and I like it a lot.

Herbs of Grace powder, non-chemical wet-dry foundation. The best foundation. but beware, it is not your typical chemical-laden foundation.

avaiable only online, you can p.m. me for further info or go to Herbs of Grace on the web. Trust me, I have never got such good color and coverage.

Ones that are O.K.: Horst Kirchberger from Germany. can be found in spas in germany and Austria. Supposedly used by models, Heidi Klum, e.g. for photo shoots. good coverage, just could not find a good color match for me, as I am a pinky undertone gal that hates



too yellow foundations

Ones I will try: Biotherm Skin Mousse (IN Europe only)

The one Cass mentioned from Kohl's

It is all personal taste, isn't it?


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2005)

So far Laura Mercier Oil-Free foundation for me.

I haven't tried many foundation brands yet.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 7, 2005)

I love Prescriptives Custom Blend. I also love Bobbi Brown's Tinted Moisturiser but couldn't find one to match my skin tone.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* I have tried them all, and I am sooooo relived to hear from someone like Cass comes on and says that the perfect one does not exist. I am grateful for this forum and the chance for us all to get together and share our ideas.....As I, like everybody else, is stil looking for that perfect, flawless foundation.





Totally!



I have a few different brands at home so I can change foundations when my skin changes its 'mood'. Sometimes my dry-dry skin can actually get oily for a day or two (hormones), when my allergies act up and I'm blotchy, and then there are days when I'm super tired so pairing dry skin with the look of death requires extra care.




My favorites so far are:


La Prairie Skin Caviar SPF 15 paired with Smashbox Photofinish - the best and on my dry or dry/tired days I can achieve a glowing complexion all day long. 
Armani Luminous Silk Foundation - nice medium coverage that wears well throughout the day. 
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra (oily days - or normal days when paired with Smashbox Photofinish) - lasting finish, though can be drying with daily use for normal to dry skin-types.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Dec 7, 2005)

I've tried pretty much almost all drugstore brands and also M.A.C., and now i think i've found the one :icon_love . I have fallen in love with EL Double Wear, lasts all day long, dosen't break me out or make my face look oily.



I definitely recommende it.


----------



## mzbees (Dec 7, 2005)

I just picked up Cover Girl TruBlen Powder Foundation, and I really like it!


----------



## rowantree (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't find a foundation I like, either. I refuse to spend the money on department store makeup. I've tried Clinique, Benefit and Prescriptives and didn't like them. Right now I have the new Covergirl anti-aging makeup that makes the claim you'll see a difference in just 3 weeks. Well it's been over 3 weeks and I'm still waiting. But it's an ok foundation. Hardest thing for me is finding the right shade that matches my neck, because my face is actually darker than my neck due to redness, brown spots, etc. I really dislike Revlon's anti-aging foundation, it is disgusting. When I first used it, I gave it a good review but the longer you use it, the more greasy your face gets. Yuck! I used to like Neutrogena's foundations but they don't last &amp; the coverage is super sheer. Neutrogena's tinted moisturizer is ok but I've heard good things about Covergirl's so I am probably going to try that next. L'Oreal has some very weird foundation shades. Why can't the companies get this stuff right?

And while I'm here, here is my "department store cosmetics pet peeve". It never fails - I decide I'll give a brand a try, visit the counter and I know more about the company's products, shades and promotions than the salesperson! It happens EVERY time!!! It even happens to me in Bath &amp; Body Works! How hard can it be to learn about the products your employer sells? Ugh!

Ok hopping down off the box now &amp; going back to housework!


----------



## mumtaj (Dec 12, 2005)

hi i love mixing up diorskin and diorsatin foundation..it makes a great foundation and really gives a flawless and a glowing skin!


----------



## Sharne (Dec 12, 2005)

Mac was great but i got so pissed at them changing the colours every month so when i went back the shade i wanted got lighter and lighter





Not i just use clinique as i can rely on it not to change!

MAC IF YOUR LISTENING STOP DISCONTINING MAKEUP NOT EVERYONE HAS THE SOME SHADE !


----------



## mumtaj (Dec 12, 2005)

i also love applying revlon moisturizing foundation...its available only in india i suppose...that was one of the best foundation i've ever tried!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 12, 2005)

I have really oily, acne prone, sensitive pain in the butt skin and I love MAC's Select SPF 15 foundation.

I've had ZERO problems with it and the coverage is great without being really heavy.


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm still looking for that perfect foundation. Almost everything makes me oily and the matte foundations are either too drying or I have problems with colors. Right now I am using a powder foundation from sephora which matches pretty well. I am also using a concealer from avon's mark line. These two have been doing well so far but I'm always lookin for something better.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lil_Claude* I've tried pretty much almost all drugstore brands and also M.A.C., and now i think i've found the one :icon_love . I have fallen in love with EL Double Wear, lasts all day long, dosen't break me out or make my face look oily.



I definitely recommende it. Everyone seems to like this one, but from what I have read about it, it appears to be a really full coverage, heavy foundation. Is this true? I tend to like a lighter coverage, so I don't want to run out and buy it if it is like spackle!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* Everyone seems to like this one, but from what I have read about it, it appears to be a really full coverage, heavy foundation. Is this true? I tend to like a lighter coverage, so I don't want to run out and buy it if it is like spackle! I think the EL counter would give you some samples before you buy it. I know some of the girls on MuT sheer it out w/ moisturizer or a liquid highlighter.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I think the EL counter would give you some samples before you buy it. I know some of the girls on MuT sheer it out w/ moisturizer or a liquid highlighter. Great! Thanks...I will try and get some samples after the mad rush of the holiday is over




Cass


----------



## anne7 (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* Great! Thanks...I will try and get some samples after the mad rush of the holiday is over




Cass

Awesome, let us know how you like it if you end up getting it. If you do go, try for a weekday morning, since that is when they are usually the least busy!


----------



## redmonkey786 (Dec 13, 2005)

right now: versace fluid moisture fundation and the loose powder, amazing &amp; flawless!!


----------



## MAC_Cuite (Dec 13, 2005)

Becca Luminous Skin Color has got t be the best I've tried so far. I love the Loose Finishing Powder as well


----------



## Min (Dec 13, 2005)

Have any of you tried Avons perfect wear 12hr foundation? Im thinking of trying it.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Mar 3, 2006)

Update:

Mary Kay full coverage foundation-so far the best for me


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *K*O** The Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation makes my skin look flawless, and the coverage is great too.... my mom also wears this, and it makes her look like she has luminous, perfect skin!


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 3, 2006)

I love Revlon Colourstay in Buff it lasts all day on my combo/oily and if I want sheerer coverage I just mix it with a little moisturiser!


----------



## Stargazer (Mar 3, 2006)

I have yet to find anything that is absolutely perfect on me, unfortunately. I currently wear MAC Studio Fix, which I really love, but every foundation I have ever tried disappears from my face in less than an hour






I also really liked custom blended Prescriptives. I have tried so many other foundations over the years and inevitably, each and every one turned orange on me. MAC's "C" foundations are the only foundations that don't make me look orange.

I see so many raves about EL's Double Wear in this post, so I think I'll go try that out next week if I can't find a new Studio Fix liquid that I like when they come out.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 3, 2006)

I used to wear Revlon colour stay.... but I have been using estee lauders double wear for over a year now, and I LOVE it. As everyone else has stated it's great.It has great coverage depending on how much you apply.... so coverage is up to you. The staying power is the best I have come across..... I wear a mask at work all day and majority of my foundation stays on ( the best yet). For those who are going to try it for the first time..... it's different to apply then other foundations...... DO NOT dot it all over your face... you must apply small sections at a time. It dries very fast!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 4, 2006)

EL Double Wear is my favorite!! Its great coverage and lasts all day. Prescriptives Custom Blend is a close second


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 4, 2006)

I am ashamed to say that I have never purchased a high end foundation.



However, I am hearing all these raves about EL Double Wear so I think I might try this. Right now I am using Covergirl TruBlend in the pressed powder. It does blend with the skins own tones. It is a light coverage but seems ok for me and I am usually obsessive about coverage. The only drawback is that it does have a slight makeup smell to it.

Just checked the prices on EL Double Wear and Chantecaille Future Skin and I am screaming samples!!!, but I don't live anywhere near the stores that offer these brands..arg.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kerri* I'm not trish......but I just ordered some samples of chantecaille future skin foundation and powder by calling our nieman marcus store. They sell it on neimanmarcus.com.......HTH I didn't know you could call NM and order samples. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 1, 2006)

Im in love with MAC studio fix fluid, this foundation is amazing IMO


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 1, 2006)

I am always on the look-out for a great foundation. Right now, I am trying Lorac Satin Makeup...I really like the way this feels...and the coverage is good for me.


----------



## hgoff79 (Apr 2, 2006)

The Photogenic probably isn't the best choice for your skn becuase you're oily. It's actually a normal skin foundation. If you'd try Lancome again, I'd recommend Teint Idole Ultra. It's the best lancome foundation for your skin type.

heather


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 2, 2006)

has any1 tried mac studio finish matte? i just started using bobbi brown foundation stick. its decent, but the studio finish looks ok, too. just wondering...


----------



## msmegz (Apr 3, 2006)

EL Double Wear is my new favorite. It makes my skin look flawless and it lasts all day! Love, love, love it!


----------



## candacecorey (Jun 11, 2006)

I am looking for more foundations to try. What are your top 3 favorite drugstore brand and your top 3 favorite department store brand?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 11, 2006)

well, i don't have drug store favourite as it's hard to find a shade that matches me. and i only use mac studio fix (powder+foundation).


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 11, 2006)

dept/ Prescriptives Flawless Skin, Lorac Satin, &amp; Studio Fx Fluid

drugstore/ I have only one...Any of Revlon's liquid foundations


----------



## candacecorey (Jun 11, 2006)

If I had to pick 3 drug store brands it would be:

1. Black Opal

2. Iman

3. Sonia Kushuk concealer set

If I had to pick 3 department store brands it would be:

1. Lancome

2. Bobbi Brown

3. Prescriptives


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* well, i don't have drug store favourite as it's hard to find a shade that matches me. and i only use mac studio fix (powder+foundation). Same here, except I've been using Stila or Chanel...


----------



## ivette (Jun 11, 2006)

i can't say that i have 3 fave ds brand foundations, maybe only one-l'oreal

dpt brand-lancome's photogenic liquid foundation


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never been able to find a foundation that is light enough for my very pale skin! After trying many drugstore brands, I tried Prescriptives since I've heard they're the best for pale foundations, but even their foundations didn't come in a shade light enough for me



So I am using their Traceless foundation, because it is sheer enough that it blends into my skin and looks natural! So if you're looking for a sheer foundation, I would recommend Prescriptives Traceless!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 11, 2006)

I haven't found perfect foundation yet. But the ones I liked so far are:

DRUGSTORE:

[*]Revlon Colorstay Normal/Oily skin

[*]Revlon Colorstay Natural

[*]Max Factor Color Adapt

DEPARTMENT STORE:

[*]Lancome Teint Idole Ultra

[*]Dior Diorskin Fluide


----------



## beautynista (Jun 11, 2006)

Revlon colorstay is my HG and i hear L'oreal True match is good too.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jun 11, 2006)

DEPARTMENT STORE

MAC Studio Fix Fluid &amp; Prescriptives Flawless Skin

DRUGSTORE

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse

Revlon Colorstay


----------



## Liz (Jun 11, 2006)

i have to say, i love my studio fix fluid!!

i tried branching out (







) and i didn't like it. it didn't give me enough coverage, looked powdery on me, wore off, and creased.

i was trying not to be a mac whore and try other things. lol


----------



## Leony (Jun 11, 2006)

To be honest I don't really have any fave for foundation at the moment and for the last few weeks, I haven't used any foundation, just sunscreen and loose powder.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't use foundation much, but the one I have used recently is L'oreal True Match. You can go a shade lighter or darker and it won't be a complete disaster. Of course, using too much foundation makes my face dry. Generally, I would mix it with a facial moisturizer which is great, so not only will it moisturize my face, but it'll also give my face a bit of tint at the same time. Bare Minerals is great too.


----------



## bebs (Jun 11, 2006)

department store:

dior -diorskin fluide

bobbi brown

chanel

benefit play stick

I've tried almost all of mac's, I really wanted to love them sence I really like the brand but I ended up hating them they were always to harsh made me break out and or were to cakey no matter how sheer the application, also would half block out my freckles and whatnot and made it look just.. bad I like the very almost not there foundation or powder.

to be honest I havent done much drug store anything sence I was like 14 or 15 so I really dont know they were aways off on colors could never find mine or they were way to blah


----------



## LVA (Jun 11, 2006)

hmmm ... my favorite foundation doesn't fall in the drugstore or dept store brand but ,.... as far as foundation that i like

Department store

Lancome

D/S

Revlon colorstay w/softflex

one of the newer Loreal one .. can't remember the name

one of the newer Covergirl one ... can't remember either ... sorri .. .it's been awhile since i've bought d/s foundation


----------



## chocobon (Jun 11, 2006)

drug store brands:

Max Factor(liquid)

department store brands:

1. MAC Studio Fix Fluid

2. Clarins(liquid)

3. Red Earth(liquid)

4. TBS(liquid)


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 11, 2006)

The only foundation I will buy is Revlon Colorstay SoftFlex and I have tried all of the drugstore brands. This works perfect for me and makes my skin look flawless, so I haven't even considered trying department store products.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never had a HG foundation..I stopped trying drugstore years ago it was too hard finding a color and a formula I was wasting too much money. Hasn't been that great in department store either, but better. Everything has a pink or orange tint. Anyway...

Department store: MAC Select Tint, Studio Fix Fluid (color off some) Clinique Perfectly Real powder foundation


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 11, 2006)

i only use bare escentuals on my face


----------



## peanutbrittle (Jun 11, 2006)

Benefit Play Sticks = AMAZING


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 11, 2006)

Ive been using physicians formula mineral wear loose powder.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 12, 2006)

PF Mineral Wear Pressed Powder

Revlon Colorstay Active


----------



## Meg (Jun 12, 2006)

No idea about drugstore foundations I prefer not to go there beacuse my skin tone is easy to make look muddy...

Lancome Color ID is my absolute favorite. Looks flawless.


----------



## robyn...s (Jun 12, 2006)

dept: bare escentuals (current)

clinique almost makeup (past)

drugstore:

Revlon Colorstay Active (past)

Loreal TrueMatch (past)


----------



## Glamour Girl (Aug 1, 2006)

Which foundation do you like and why (excluding mineral makeup)?


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 1, 2006)

Currently I have two favorites and they are Loreal Cashmere Perfect (I love how it goes on like velvet and leaves a matte finish) and Almay's Blemish Healing Foundation (It works fairly well for my acne prone skin and I like how it feels so lightweight on my face). I would however like to try Revlon's Colorstay - I've heard so many great things about it on this forum


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 1, 2006)

MAC Studiofix, because it looks good and is super easy.


----------



## jessiee (Aug 2, 2006)

revlon colorstay with softflex.. only drugstore brand that hasnt caked, streaked or made me even yuckier then i already am.


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

I like Estee Lauder Double Wear. It's long-wearing but still has a luxurious texture.

Revlon Colorstay is my drugstore standby. It's long-wearing but doesn't have the same feel as the EL Double Wear.


----------



## ivette (Aug 2, 2006)

i like lancome's photogenic foundation- covers up what needs to be covered and looks

natural on me


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm loving Stila Illuminating Powder Foundation...it macthes my skin tone so perfectly and makes it hard to tell that I'm wearing makeup or not. For liquid foundation, I'd say L'oreal Infallible Foundation is my fav...it stays put all day long and oil-free.


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 2, 2006)

My all time loves are MAC Hyper Real and MAC Face and Body foundation. Both are sheer foundations that can be built up a little...


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been using Chantecaille Future Skin foundation in Alabaster for some time now. It is really light if you want light coverage, but you can build it too. It has such a great texture.

Has anyone tried Cargo's foundation? I saw m6y friend and told her her skin looked amazing, and she said it was her new cargo foundation. We did a glycolic peel later and i saw her without the foundation on and it was a HUGE difference. The Cargo foundation covered everything without looking heavy, and gave her a luminous look. Has anyone else tried it? I couldn't believe how good it looked...


----------



## andrews_girl728 (Aug 2, 2006)

hmm so far its mac studiofix.. but be careful b/c for osme people they rbeak out !

and my drugstore brand is maybelline dream matte mouse foundation ! it works wonders.. its just as good as studiofix if not better ! its lasts longer than the studiofix ! amazing.. the only bad thing is that they dont have a very wide color selection !


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 2, 2006)

we've got a very lengthy thread on this already, so i'm gonna merge the two to keep everything together!


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *andrews_girl728* hmm so far its mac studiofix.. but be careful b/c for osme people they rbeak out ! There is a percentage of people that will break out regardless of what the product is... All of MAC's products are non-comedogenic and non-acnegenic. That being said, you may be one of the 1% of people that will react anyway.


----------



## Thais (Aug 2, 2006)

For me it's Everyday MInerals foundation... And Bare Escentuals foundation is a close second.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Chanel Professional Makeup SPF 15!!!!!!! Hands down the best I've ever tried/used!!!!!!!


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Edm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 2, 2006)

recently I bought Teint Idole Ultra by Lancome and I have to say, it's close to perfect


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 2, 2006)

studio fix...but i'm slowly separating myself from it and starting to really like edm. but we'll see.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 2, 2006)

As always, Revlon Colorstay with SoftFlex. Still loving the stuff!


----------



## CassBH (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Chanel Professional Makeup SPF 15!!!!!!! Hands down the best I've ever tried/used!!!!!!! What, specifically, do you like about it? Texture? What kind of coevrage does it give? Lots of shade choices?

Originally Posted by *LVA* Edm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never heard of this stuff! What is it and where can you find it?


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 2, 2006)

i use max factor, and have poweder over the top, the worst i used was a rimmel recover one with a pink lid, it just look awfull....


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 2, 2006)

i'm still looking for my best foundation.


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

EDM foundation


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* What, specifically, do you like about it? Texture? What kind of coevrage does it give? Lots of shade choices?


Never heard of this stuff! What is it and where can you find it?

EDM (everyday mineral)U can order the free samples (Samples come in 5g jars and are good for 2-3 applications. You may select 5 free samples including: *3 foundations*, *1 concealer*, and *1 blush* for your sample package.) HERE.

Y i like everyday minerals: for the coverage, naturally looking - doesn't look like a thick heavy mask- , i can sweat in it and it stays and stays, finally found a foundation that matches w/my skin and doesnt' make it look too pink/yellow. and u can't beat the price


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 2, 2006)

i'm currently switching between revlon's colorstay with softflex and mac's studio fix fluid and i'm liking both a lot, but i'm one of those types of people that are like, "there HAS to be something better out there..." LOL


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 2, 2006)

Bare Escentuals. I will never use non-mineral foundation again.



Mineral makeup is so good for my skin, it eradicated the zit farm on my chin.

I'd love to try other mineral makeup, though, just for fun! But I'm very satisfied with BE.

Originally Posted by *LVA* EDM (everyday mineral)U can order the free samples (Samples come in 5g jars and are good for 2-3 applications. You may select 5 free samples including: *3 foundations*, *1 concealer*, and *1 blush* for your sample package.) HERE.

Y i like everyday minerals: for the coverage, naturally looking - doesn't look like a thick heavy mask- , i can sweat in it and it stays and stays, finally found a foundation that matches w/my skin and doesnt' make it look too pink/yellow. and u can't beat the price





hi! What shade do you use in EDM? Thanks


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* Bare Escentuals. I will never use non-mineral foundation again.



Mineral makeup is so good for my skin, it eradicated the zit farm on my chin.
I'd love to try other mineral makeup, though, just for fun! But I'm very satisfied with BE.

hi! What shade do you use in EDM? Thanks





Light, same shade u use in BE (don't know if u remember, but a while back, i asked u what shade u wore in BE .. .and u said light)


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahhh, thanks LVA! Sorry I don't remember but thanks for the heads-up! I will order the EDM Light then. Very curious about this mineral makeup brand.


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* Ahhh, thanks LVA! Sorry I don't remember but thanks for the heads-up! I will order the EDM Light then. Very curious about this mineral makeup brand.



Thais (here on Mut) uses both BE and EDM, and although she looks great in all here fotds ... imo EDM compliments her better.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't used to many high-end brands of foundation. I have tried Clinique, Maybelline, Revlon, Covergirl.. and the list goes on. The foundation I am currently using is Ulta Oil-Control foundation. I am getting ready to try EDM and if that works out I'll probably order a kit.


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

i forgot to mention... as far as liquid foundation ( not that i'm ever gonna go back to that ) i realli like Revlon colorstay -applied w/the 187, and Lancome+smashbox face primer, also applied w/the 187


----------



## Jinjer (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i'm currently switching between revlon's colorstay with softflex and mac's studio fix fluid and i'm liking both a lot, but i'm one of those types of people that are like, "there HAS to be something better out there..." LOL hey..how's the Revlon w/soft flex when it comes to blending??


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* hey..how's the Revlon w/soft flex when it comes to blending?? okie .. i'm not Jennifer , but i use the 187 w/this ... so i onli use a lil product and work on one area of my face @ a time .. otherwise, i find that this foundation tends to dry a lil fast if i try to do my whole face @ 1 time


----------



## Thais (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i'm currently switching between revlon's colorstay with softflex and mac's studio fix fluid and i'm liking both a lot, but i'm one of those types of people that are like, "there HAS to be something better out there..." LOL ... And there is!! Get some EDM samples girlie!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* Ahhh, thanks LVA! Sorry I don't remember but thanks for the heads-up! I will order the EDM Light then. Very curious about this mineral makeup brand.



Make sure you get the samples first, to make sure you get the perfect shade!


----------



## underthepink24 (Aug 2, 2006)

I like Maybelline Matte Mousse (probably not all that popular)...in porcelain ivory because I'm extremely fair...(this is not what I'm wearing in my avatar pic...that was rimmel, which I loved at the time, 2 years ago, but was always melting off me because I lived in Illinois and had no a/c! Hence the kinda uneven color in the pic, gotta excuse that, I don't have many recent pics)

My skin is mostly normal but a little oily in places, and I find that Maybelline works well for me regardless of having very sensitive skin. Not what you'd want to wear if you wanted something that didn't rub off though.

Another downside...it tends to get a little clumpy. But I just love how easy it is to put on in the mornings.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thais*: how big are the samples? Are they generous enough? I was thinking of getting the regular size if the samples are tiny.


----------



## lil-bch (Aug 2, 2006)

There is a new mineral foundation that I have been using by this company meowcosmetics.com I have oily skin and break out alot they have foundation you can't feel on your face at all but it has great coverage and it has actually helped my frequent break outs. It lasts forever too you can't even sweat the stuff off at the gym.


----------



## Thais (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* *Thais*: how big are the samples? Are they generous enough? I was thinking of getting the regular size if the samples are tiny. They are quite generous, they send you 3 small containers (i think it is 2g each) full of foundation. It can probably last you 1 or 1 and 1/2 months if you use it everyday. It is worth the try!


----------



## Annia (Aug 3, 2006)

I like the cream powdered foundation but I really don't use foundation. 1) I am lazy 2) Concealer just works fine 3) I don't like the feeling and I don't really need it!

When I use foundation I feel like there is a mask on.. and it just feels uncomfortable some times.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 3, 2006)

I would have to say BE, but my mom sent me some Aromaleigh samples and I think it might be my absolute favorite foundation now.


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

i love Rimmel Stay Matte...its the first foundation i found that blends great


----------



## SewAmazing (Aug 3, 2006)

Bobbi Brown's oil free liquid foundation. It matches my skin (VERY hard for African-American women to get foundations that match) and looks natural. I run from that "embalmed" look.


----------



## han (Aug 3, 2006)

dont use drug store but i like mac face and body foundation and was thinking of trying studio fix next time


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 3, 2006)

Um...

Department Store:

1. Stila's Illuminating Liquid Foundation

2. Cargo Fooundation, Oil-free

3. Giorgio Armani Matte Silk Foundation (my fav!)

Drugstore...

1. Revlon Color Stay

Hopefully this helps


----------



## Thais (Aug 3, 2006)

For me it is everyday minerals.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 3, 2006)

1.Prescriptives Flawless Skin

2.Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation

3.Laura Mercier Moisturizing Foundation

4.Lancome Renergie Lifting Fondation SPF 20


----------



## lacolora (Aug 3, 2006)

I've only ever bought drug store brand being that I'm not a big foundation user here are my list:

Rimmel Recover (if you want a dewey look)

Rimmel Natural sensation

Everfresh Makeup

Maybelline Dream Matt Mousse (this is my favorite but only put it on with moisturizer because it really dries you up)


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *candacecorey* If I had to pick 3 drug store brands it would be:
1. Black Opal

2. Iman

3. Sonia Kushuk concealer set

If I had to pick 3 department store brands it would be:

1. Lancome

2. Bobbi Brown

3. Prescriptives

Man! You're good! Can you teach me how to read minds too?




This is exactly what I was thinking. I especially love Iman... it is such a luxory brand among other drugstore makeup.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree with many ppl here that revlon works well haha, and good price, i use revlon oil free liquid foundation, also use maybelline dream matte but this one makes my face too shiny. I always use guerlain loose powder for my finish, it makes me feel my MU skill far more improved


----------



## RedKisses (Aug 3, 2006)

L'oreal Infalliable 16hour Never Fail Make-up....yep i know it's had bad reviews.

But this stuff works great for me!

I found my perfect shade which is 015 Porcelian and i couldn't get a better match for my skin colour, i'm usually too pale for a lot of foundations.

Anyhow it lasts all day on me, ok i know this is very bad and a one off but i slept in it once and it was still there in the morning lol!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm gonna merge this with the other foundation thread to keep it all together


----------



## LVA (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *RedKisses* L'oreal Infalliable 16hour Never Fail Make-up....yep i know it's had bad reviews. But this stuff works great for me!

I found my perfect shade which is 015 Porcelian and i couldn't get a better match for my skin colour, i'm usually too pale for a lot of foundations.

Anyhow it lasts all day on me, ok i know this is very bad and a one off but i slept in it once and it was still there in the morning lol!

yah ... i was surprised to see the reviews so low for this foundation, i love it too


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

Prescriptives-&gt;Flawless Skin Total Protection Makeup

Prescriptives-&gt;Virtual Skin


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 22, 2006)

For me Mary Kay Medium Coverage Foundation. Clinique, Lancome both broke me out. In the summer Duel Coverage Powder Foundation by MK


----------



## lael (Oct 22, 2006)

My fave foundations for my combo skin:

liquid: Px flawless skin

Chanel DPF

loose mineral: Physician's Formula loose mineral wear

cream: loreal quickstick

merle norman smart finish compact


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 22, 2006)

Cover FX sheered down. I'm so pale and it's the only thing that's worked to get an exact colour for me. It doubles as my concealer too.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Oct 25, 2006)

The best foundation I've tried is:

CoverGirl Queen Collection...an absolute PERFECT match!! It doesn't even look as if I'm wearing foundation. Love it!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

my fave is aromaleigh mmu.

i have worn both the glissade and the voile formulations and i am torn between the two.

glissade is for dry/sensitive skin and voile is for oily/combo skin. i like both ... i might have to try mixing them!


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Oct 30, 2006)

wow this helped


----------



## jigismine (Jan 18, 2007)

I really like Cory Cosmetics Mineral Foundation.


----------



## MandyPandy (Jan 18, 2007)

MAC studio fix!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 18, 2007)

Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation


----------



## Humeira (Jan 19, 2007)

Napolean Perdis foundation stick and MAC Studio Fix


----------



## halzer (Jan 20, 2007)

OMG..I have tried every brand and type of foundation that you can think of, and after a ten year search...

My HG is Mac's studio fix fluid!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Prescriptives, oil free foundation


----------



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

Right now, I am pretty happy with Bobbi Brown's Luminous Foundation.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 20, 2007)

I guess my favorite overall is Bareminerals, because of the ease of use and now it gives just the right amount of coverage. I have combo skin and it's good for that as well.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

the cheapie is maybelline smooth result

its actually really good...great coverage lasts long doesn't get cakey

but the splurge is lancome photogenic its better since i dont have to use so much ...a little goes a loong way


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 21, 2007)

I am really into using MMU by OceanMist although for a liquid foundation I like Prescriptives Traceless Foundation....


----------



## chocula (Jan 21, 2007)

I have oily skin and live in a humid climate. I like MAC Studio Mist alot, and I also L'Oreal Tru-match powder.


----------



## Jade_M (Jan 21, 2007)

I have several that I alternate depending on what I am doing...

Bare Minerals,

Prescriptives Custom Blend &amp; Flawless Skin,

Chanel Double Perfection,

Stila Sheer Colour,

Face Atelier Ultra, and

Napoleon Camera Finish.

I have normal/dry skin and I am finding that the Bare Minerals is too drying on my skin in winter (but great in warmer months).

I really want to try the SKII airbrush foundation and the Armani Silk.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 21, 2007)

1. Cle de Peau satine foundation in 030.


----------



## Lindsey2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I like Wonder Finish by Maybelline and Revlon Colorstay. They both work well on my combination skin.

I also just got EDM and I think I going to like it best of all.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 21, 2007)

Everyday Minerals Intensive!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I'm still in the search for that perfect foundation..(my face is oily)I want one that wears on and on and that makes me look flawlessand glowing ..Here's the one's I've tried:Clinique: Yuck!






Lancome Photogenic: doesn't last and by the end of the day I look horrible!





Bourjois Perfect Fluid: Hated the coverage..perfect for people that have a perfect complexion

Origins: Not bad but still not what I'm looking for

Dermablend: Awesome coverage (full) but too heavy on face

And I'm not even gonna talk about Covergirl, Maybelline,etc!!!

What are the foundations you currently use? And if you know of one that will make heads turn please let me know!!!

Hi,
I'm personally loving Iman's Oil-Free Silicone Based Stick Foundation.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 21, 2007)

Thought I would repost since my first post on this thread was back in June 2005 and stated I loved Bare Minerals. Update: hate bare minerals and EDM which breaks me out. I love Prescriptives Custom Blend. Dont know if it is a HG but I did use up a full bottle of Prescriptives Flawless and repurchased a Px Custom Blend for the right color and coverage. I'm happy with it.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 22, 2007)

So far Loreal MMU,it's the only one I have tried so far.


----------



## diane2007 (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm going to receive several different samples from various brands in the next days. will write about it in a seperate threat then. i'm looking forward to your comments in a few days


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 22, 2007)

Estee Lauder Double Wear in Fresco.

For a softer look i use Boots Tinted Moisturiser with SPF 15 underneath Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse, works a treat.


----------



## Sheena_2507 (Jan 12, 2009)

You should try Prescriptives! I have oily skin...and I've use Prescriptives now for over 5 years. It's the best. They can customize a shade for your skin tone (if one of the many shades they have do not work)...and they have formula's for all types of skin. Try it and let me know what you think.

^^ i definately agree with the above, mind you ive tried prescriptives all minerals and its a beautiful light weight foundation, im thinking of trying photochrome, apparently very good for going out events had a light adjusting and so true to your skin colour, however i did hear that it became discontinued but due to the disappointment its been re-launched jan 2009! im off to get myself one =D will let you know how i get along.

xxxxxx


----------



## flawlessmakeup (Jan 13, 2009)

Lancome Teint Idol!!! great for oily skin...much better than photogenic! its really amazing! go by the counter and get a free 10 day sample to try, you will love it!!!!


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Jan 13, 2009)

Im using an oil free bobbi brown one. Its really expensive



Thats the only thing i dont like about it.


----------



## sweet67 (Jan 13, 2009)

Prescriptives have a great mineral powder foundation that's great for oily skin. That's what I use and it gives my face a natural look. What's also great about this powder is that it's good for you. It's has several vitamins and minerals in it to give your skin a healthy and natural glow. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Innominata (Feb 18, 2009)

I have somewhat oily skin and I actually found the Neutrogena Healthy Complexion foundation to be pretty good -- I definitely liked the smooth finish it gave. (And I wonder if ANY foundation will keep you oil-free if you're prone to that, anyway . . .) It may have helped the the color matching was the best for my skin with the Neutrogena line.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine is most definetly....Trucco Skin Tones.....sadly, it was discontinued in Canada when proctor and gamble bought Trucco... it makes me sad, really, really sad


----------



## maryb505 (Feb 21, 2009)

EstÃ©e Lauder Resilience Lift Extreme Ultra Firming Makeup SPF 15 and Futurist Age-Resisting Makeup SPF 15. I live in the desert and my skin is dry rather than oily, so, these work for me.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 21, 2009)

Kiss Me Minerals Clara. That is very light yellov/beige, usually bought buy light asian women.

And Gosh poercelaine foundation.


----------



## Sugarpuff (Feb 22, 2009)

You should try Estee Lauder double wear foundation. Great coverage, stays matte for ages, lasts all day. I swear by it! They wi;; amtch up your colour perfectly at the counter if you ask them.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 22, 2009)

Black Opal...hands down! Perfect match! Perfect coverage! Blends seamlessly

My shade is Truely Topaz


----------



## BellaB (Feb 22, 2009)

I just picked up Maybelline Matte Dream Mousse and it's a dream, I've got oily skin and since it's powdery it seems to play well with my skin all day long




I know it's a cheap drug store brand, but if it works!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BellaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just picked up Maybelline Matte Dream Mousse and it's a dream, I've got oily skin and since it's powdery it seems to play well with my skin all day long



I know it's a cheap drug store brand, but if it works!



Theres nothin wrong with using a cheap drugstore brand


----------



## ScandalousBeaut (Feb 24, 2009)

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation number 175. It is absolutely the best foundation on the planet!!!! I SWEAR by it!!! It gives flawless coverage, it's buildable,


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 24, 2009)

I second that notion!! Makeup Forever's HD foundation is the creme de la creme of foundations. I am experimenting right now with Jane Iredale's mineral liquid foundation because I was told it would improve my skin quality (contains algae and a bunch of good stuff) so we will see. I used MUF's HD foundation for two months straight and now I am entering my 2nd week of Jane Iredale. I am looking for something that will help minimize pores and control my oil. So far, MUF is winning!


----------



## candygalore (Feb 24, 2009)

i love custom creations by revlon it works for the summer when my skin pigmentation is a bit darker and for winter when i look a bit ligther haven had any problems with my skin either.

i do agree with hairego lancome moustorizer breaks me out i have better luck with neutrogena and im stickin with it too .just because some products are expensive dosen't mean better all the time.


----------



## sirius (Feb 26, 2009)

I am using RMK liquid foundation and makeup base. I'm not sure if you girls can get this brand but in ASIA, especially japan, RMK is the best. Light weight, oil control, soft finish!


----------



## GillT (Feb 26, 2009)

My local department store has RMK stuff on sale. Worth checking out?

Anyway, my favourite of the foundations I've tried is the new Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation. It's light but with great coverage, has a lovely, natural finish and the colour doesn't make me yellow or orange! I'm the 00 Alabaster.

I also briefly tried Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation in Shell and I quite liked that. Only one foundation for me at a time though, unless the one I have is just no good. That's probably what I will try when my current one is finished.


----------



## sirius (Feb 26, 2009)

gillT, lucky girl, be sure to try RMK Make up Base and Liquid Foundation. They are lovely!

I've heard about BB New foundation, but as usual it takes forever to reach Asia. any chance of doing a CP?


----------



## bnice (Feb 26, 2009)

You might want to try Ideal Shade Smooth Mineral Makeup...This makeup has meduim coverage and a luminous finish. You also might want to try Soultions Totall Radiance Day and night cleanser and facial cream.


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have combination skin and I have fallen in love with Revlon Colorstay. I purchased the oily skin foundation, and I'm going to try the dry skin one as well to see which works best on my skin.


----------



## Glamorista (Feb 26, 2009)

The best foundation I have tried for my oily skin (and I've tried a lot!) is Max Factor Pancake. It's just awesome!


----------



## Browneyes123 (Feb 26, 2009)

Milan Minerals


----------



## Shelly (May 18, 2009)

I have oily skin...and I've used Prescriptives for years. I tried MAC Studio Fix (I believe that's the one I tried...it was in a compact form)...but it seemed to make me oilier. Prescriptives blends well...I use the Oil-Control Foundation...I didn't have to get a custom blended shade because they have so many...they were able to match my skintone with a shade on the rack. I get so many compliments about how my skin looks nice. I use Prescriptives Virtual Matte Oil-Control...and I love it.


----------



## mebs786 (May 18, 2009)

My faves are Laura Mercier and Everyday Minerals.

I did like MAC but stopped using it as it made my skin break up big time!!!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (May 19, 2009)

Yehey!!! I was able to figure out my password for this site. I have been trying to log on before but forgot my passkey.

My favorite foundation right now is Cle de Peau's Refining Fluid Foundation in 020.

It's light and so natural looking!

I also like Face Atelier Ultra Foundation.


----------



## kabuki_killer (May 22, 2009)

I have schizophrenic skin and I have periods where I don't seem to need foundation at all and periods (usually under a little stress) that I need good coverage, yet the skin could look worse with less than optimum quality make up.

I find that usually creamy, thick and buttery feeling make up works really well for me. When I break out, my pores seem to elevate and get all gross too and the wrong make up consistency can make it appear worse. I always use a silicone primer because the lotion ones don't seem to work for me aside from being a nice lotion for the face. Take into mind that I have combination skin and I don't sweat much at all, so my results may be a little different from yours.

With that in mind, I really like:

~ Revlon Colorstay oil-free

~ Dior Icone Perfect creme-to-powder

~ Make up Forever Mat Velvet (this one is a little more liquidy and thin than the other two, but it stays absolutely matte. I'm not into the dewy/glowy)

~ CK Calvin Klein Infinite Fusion (really nice and silky on me, but some people don't like it)

~ Neutrogena Clear Skin Cream compact

A couple of ones that are pretty good, but not favorites:

~ Bare Essentials (this doesn't seem to cover much and it's just way too many little jars and pieces for just the face. Do I bring it? Do I leave it at home? ACK!)

~ MAC Studio fix (It is alright on me, but it isn't matte after a few hours and a couple of times I found myself with blackening pores...)

~ Chanel Double Perfection Compact (Good coverage and fairly matte, but it kind of smells and is not as velvety as the CK one)

~ Loreal Infallible liquid (It's too moist for me)


----------



## swaly (May 22, 2009)

Make Up For Ever's Face &amp; Body makeup has this unbelievable ethereal moist texture as it goes on. Their formulation is meant to be water-resistant and last all day. It makes my skin glow in an almost Barbie-like way and feels absolutely dreamy and nourishing. Really good, natural but full coverage. It covers up the broken capillaries under my nose and other rednesses/unevenness without any concealer. I have also heard crazy good things about MUFE's HD foundation.


----------



## goddess (May 23, 2009)

What's a really good foundation to wear when your skin is looking crappy and breaking out?

I usually wear estee lauder doublewear and mufe face and body but I dont think I can at the moment.


----------



## TikiTok (Aug 1, 2009)

MUFE Mat Velvet....I have extremely oily skin and it provides good coverage without looking cakey and doesn't wear off. It's also oil-free and non-comedogenic .


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 1, 2009)

Currently I'm in lurve with Everyday Minerals in Cool Medium Summer in Intensive formula. It gives me good coverage and is one of the few foundations that doesn't make my skin very angry lol. Plus I found an exact match which almost never happens for me.


----------



## natily (Aug 1, 2009)

bobbi brown skin foundation, it has natural but buildable coverage , finish with the sheer natural finish powder to banish any remaining shine.


----------



## Maysie (Aug 2, 2009)

Let's see I have tried multiple versions of Covergirl- yuck

Neutrogena- turns orange and wears off

Prescriptives Virtual AND Flawless skin- great coverage but they clogged my pores. Didn't make me break out but gave me lots of blackheads and dried my face out

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra was pretty dang good but it also dried me out

MUFE HD Foundation- loved it at first but it dries soooo fast and I just don't like the finish

Bare Minerals- itchy orange mess

Meow minerals pampered puss foundation- its okay but it tends to dry me out also.

I'm using Earthen Glow Minerals at the moment and it's also alright but nothing spectacular.

I guess the problem for me is finding a foundation that won't dry me out, that gives good coverage, and that won't make me break out. Oh and I tend to have an oily tzone so I can't use ones that are "too" moisturizing. The hunt continues! I suppose I will check out the Bobbi Brown one next.

ETA: Loreal minerals (itchy) and Loreal Infallible (weird mask like effect). Revlon colorstay active makeup (natural coverage but clogged my pores. boo!)


----------



## ay0x (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybelline pure makeup- terrible coverage. Might aswell put water on my face

Maybelline dream matte mousse- Meh. so so

Max Factor liquid illusion- I got a sample of this and i loved it but ive never gotten around to buying it.

Laura Mercier- coverstick with spf 15. BEST for my skin


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's see I have tried multiple versions of Covergirl- yuckNeutrogena- turns orange and wears off

Prescriptives Virtual AND Flawless skin- great coverage but they clogged my pores. Didn't make me break out but gave me lots of blackheads and dried my face out

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra was pretty dang good but it also dried me out

MUFE HD Foundation- loved it at first but it dries soooo fast and I just don't like the finish

Bare Minerals- itchy orange mess

Meow minerals pampered puss foundation- its okay but it tends to dry me out also.

I'm using Earthen Glow Minerals at the moment and it's also alright but nothing spectacular.

I guess the problem for me is finding a foundation that won't dry me out, that gives good coverage, and that won't make me break out. Oh and I tend to have an oily tzone so I can't use ones that are "too" moisturizing. The hunt continues! I suppose I will check out the Bobbi Brown one next.

ETA: Loreal minerals (itchy) and Loreal Infallible (weird mask like effect). Revlon colorstay active makeup (natural coverage but clogged my pores. boo!)

Just in case you haven't tried it yet, maybe Everyday Minerals? Your skin sounds sensitive like mine. I am that weird oily/dry combo and a ton of stuff irritates my skin (pretty much all the major brands). I have had good luck with the Everyday Minerals intensive formula. It covers, doesn't leave me itchy and I don't break out from it. They give out good freebies too on their site.


----------



## Lajja (Aug 2, 2009)

Laura Mercier Oil Free &amp; Silk Creme foundation...love them both!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 2, 2009)

Px custom blend tinted moisturizer. It is pricy but matches my skin, isn't heavy on my skin and doesn't break me out.


----------



## Smookynj (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I'm in the 1 percental of people who uses Mary Kay on this website but I love it. It's light and it doesn't make my face itch or breakout and it last.


----------



## wafflebox (Aug 3, 2009)

Chantecaille Future Skin!!! Coverage is buildable, finish is like second skin! Although it is pretty pricey at $68, but a little goes a long way. For pressed powder I really like Chanel's Double Perfection compact.


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 3, 2009)

I've tried lots of foundations, but my all time favorite is Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Loose Powder foundation. It has excellent coverage, is very light, and doesn't settle into fine lines.


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 4, 2009)

I've used a lot of foundations; most of them have worked wonderfully! I've used: Bare minerals, Revlon ColorStay Mineral Foundation,, maybelline dream matte (love this stuff), cover girl liquid foundation in soft honey, some foundation by Deborah Milano, Lancome (forget the exact name), bourjois powder foundation... my favorite so far... was the lancome foundation. It matched perfectly with my skin tone and the texture was incredible. It was a liquid/powder compact. I really want more of it...


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 6, 2009)

I used MAC Studio Fix [in NC35] for YEARS.

I've tried Chanel Double Perfection Matte Reflecting Powder [in Sand Beige] and wasn't a fan. On me, it looked completely unnatural.

But I've recently found my Holy Grail:

*Coastal Scents Silk Cover Mineral Foundation* in Medum 1.2











I am absolutely in LOVE with this stuff! The coverage is spectacular, without that over the top cakey look and feel. My skin looks flawless and natural! Most people can't even tell that I'm wearing foundation.

Big plus: It's pretty affordable [$21.95], compared to the high end brands.

I highly recommend!

Also, one of the great things about Coastal Scents is that you can order samples of each foundation for $2. I recommend buying a few, trying them all, and then purchasing the full size of the one that works best for you.

coastalscents.com


----------



## Mari63 (Aug 6, 2009)

I use Sand Dunes from the Tea Maria Line of Mineral Makeup. I do like it because of its ingredients. If does not have any ultramarines, parabens, etc. (where in my book is a no no). It also has done wonders for my skin.


----------



## luna9107 (Jun 10, 2011)

Revlon colorstay( I always got comments on it) but I haven't worn it in a while because I moved Qatar and I haven't been able to find revlon colorstay in my shade (cappuccino) here. But I go back to the states this summer I plan on stocking up lol. So since Mac is one of the few make up stores here that sell darker shades I started buying foundation there. And I found studio fix fluid to be the best. The coverage is great and I love the finish on me especially when I use primer. I tried studio sculpt I found the coloring to be off. I'm normally a nc 50 but in studio sculpt it looked to gray and muddy. Pro long wear was a decent foundation but the coloring was a Problem again. It was a little too orange it looked like a nw instead of nc and if oxidized too dark. The worst foundation I've ever tried is mineralized SPF 15 foundation. It just moved around too much for me and my skin is quite dry but it still didnt stay put.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 10, 2011)

> bobbi brown skin foundation.


 2nd this. Followed by Chanel Pro Lumiere.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lalalalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, one of the great things about Coastal Scents is that you can order samples of each foundation for $2. I recommend buying a few, trying them all, and then purchasing the full size of the one that works best for you.
> 
> coastalscents.com


 To add on what lalalalila wrote, the Exotic Skin Foundation Sample Pack is $4.99. I bought and the samples are tiny. The Complete Glow Foundation Sample Kit and Complete Honey Matt Foundation Sample Kit are $11.95. The 7 piece Silk Cover Mineral Foundation Samples is $9.95. The sample kits are less expensive, over all, but I do have to warn people the sample size is pretty small but the containers are pretty generous.





I think the size looks deceptive in that pic but I think the jars are 5 gram sizes.


----------



## muffincookie (Jun 10, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Sorme Mineral Illusion Foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

